# TDI vs 2.5



## Grkice (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking in the future to buy a MK6 Golf TDI and I was wondering how driving it would feel compared to the 2.5 with an intake, chip and exhaust? Thanks


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

I know you asked about modded but I test drove both a 2.5 and TDI mk6 Golf before chosing the 2.5, the 2.5 was way more fun to drive and almost half the price of the TDI (I got it for $16,000)


----------



## racerd911 (Oct 7, 2005)

The difference is the TDI is out of revs by what, 4500rpm? Whereas the less than silky 2.5 will sputter all the way to 5800rpm. Get used to "short shifting" in the TDI. Then again, 240lb-ft of tq can get your attention.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

a tdi is a completely different beast...if you go around a tight turn and you dont down shift and have the right engine speed you are going to pull out of it so sluggish ive known tdi owners and for "spirited" driving or any type of modding the 2.5 is your best bet


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

with some basic tuning and downpipe the new Cr 2.0l TDI can get up to 180WHP and 300ftlbs easy... And that is with a redline brought up to 5200rpm... Power band is from about 2000-5000rpm with torque the whole way. And fuel economy.. 60mpg is in reach. 

Now with that said I am still a fan of the 2.5l engine. great power, well balanced motor with great response and low cost. I would go this route for a low cost rig but not for someone that spends a lot of time doing long trips the tdi price can be reduced.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TDI modified will kick ass.


----------



## Mazan (Nov 14, 2007)

eatrach said:


> TDI modified will kick ass.


 and your bank account too......:laugh:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Mazan said:


> and your bank account too......:laugh:


 :laugh: yep yep. 
All jokes aside, when I had my 330i ZHP, was driving and a Ford F350 or 250 diesel was driving in front. Guy made a right U type of turn to catch the FWy. He stepped on it, and I had my foot on the gas pedal all the way. I thought there was something stuck between the pedal and the wall. He kept on pulling, pulling and pulling away like I was standing still. Guy must've had Big turbo and modified ECU.


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

eatrach said:


> :laugh: yep yep.
> All jokes aside, when I had my 330i ZHP, was driving and a Ford F350 or 250 diesel was driving in front. Guy made a right U type of turn to catch the FWy. He stepped on it, and I had my foot on the gas pedal all the way. I thought there was something stuck between the pedal and the wall. He kept on pulling, pulling and pulling away like I was standing still. Guy must've had Big turbo and modified ECU.


those trucks run upwards of 50lbs of boost when modified well.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

you can get amazing MPG in the TDI, but if you end up spending $10G's more to get it what's the point? (other than reducing dependancy on foreign oil)

the TDI Golf is pretty sweet, but i've also driven both cars and the 2.5 was quite a bit more fun for the spirited driver. keep in mind though if you get a manual 5spd Rabbit you'll be cruising at 3500 rpm's at about 75-80mph, making it a brutal car to take on road trips. the automatic rabbit has a 6spd though, so it's much better on gas on the highway. VW screwed the pooch on this aspect, i'm pretty pissed about my manual as far as highway mileage goes. 

if you want to tune go for the TDI though, it will be soo much more enjoyable. the 2.5 with an intake, exhaust, software, etc. is still going to see very minimal power gains. the intake and exhaust are primarily going to get you better fuel mileage and an awesome sound.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

LOL @ comparing a Ford Powerstroke to a VW TDI... those trucks are capable of making upwards of 1000hp.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

LampyB said:


> ykeep in mind though if you get a manual 5spd Rabbit you'll be cruising at 3500 rpm's at about 75-80mph, making it a brutal car to take on road trips. .


At 75mph I'm pretty sure the 5-speed 2.5L spins below 3000rpm and it's not that noisy. Tires and wind drown the engine/exhaust out. Normally though I'm at 70mph and in the low to mid 2000rpm range and quite comfy.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you want a sportier TDI to drive, gonna have to wait for VW to release the GTD in the states. I heard theyre going to but not sure if thats true or not. 170hp and around 300 ftlbs of torque would make for quite a kicka$$ diesel.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just remembered that the new Jetta TDI cup edition will have this engine too, and they already have those for sale at most dealerships. Bodykit on those things are pretty sweet lookin too. :thumbup:


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

"The streetgoing Cup Edition makes due with the 140-hp, 236-lb-ft version that's also found in the standard-issue Jetta TDI." Quoted from the VWvortex but not sure if tay272 meant the 140hp or 170hp TDI?...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought it had the more powerful tdi engine but I might be wrong on that. Maybe they will release one here later on that has that engine. That'd be sweet.


----------

